# The most



## expo tort (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been thinking about this for a while but cant come to a decision for myself. So what are the most. The hardest to take care of, the easiest to take care of, the biggest, the smallest, the smartest, the strangest acting, the ones with most health issues, the sickest ones, and so on and so fourth. Please add more of the most to your own posts. Remember this your opinion.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 20, 2012)

*That is one difficult and complex question!*


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 20, 2012)

expo tort said:


> The hardest to take care of,



The one you just jumped into buying on impulse without doing an ounce of research or preparation beforehand.



> the easiest to take care of



The one you have done the most homework on and are already set-up to care for!



> the biggest,



Galapagos & Aldabras (also the most expensive, too!)



> the smallest,



Most European species stay small, but I'm not sure what the record-holder for tiniest tortoise species is. 



> the smartest, the strangest acting,



Very subjective. I'm sure most keepers think their tortoise is the smartest or the strangest!



> the ones with most health issues, the sickest ones,



the ones that are not cared for properly
-----------------------------------
Here's a few of my own:

The hardiest/most resilient: Probably a toss-up between African spur-thighed (sulcata) tortoises and Russians. Big difference in size though!

The most colorful/beautiful: redfoots, yellowfoots, radiated tortoises, spiders, baby leopards

Most ideal for being in groups: redfoots/yellowfoots


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 20, 2012)

Most ideal for groups: I'd suggest Pancakes


----------



## terryo (Jun 20, 2012)

I have Cherry Heads and Box turtles. My very close friend has Pancakes, Redfoots, Sulcata's and Box Turtles. So these are the only one's that I can say I know a bit about. If I was only allowed one species, I would get Box Turtles. They are small, friendly, loaded with personality, and really easy to take care of if you have a nice garden for them. They never have to come inside, easy to feed, and if your garden is big enough you can go away for a week and they can fordge for themselves. I know you asked about tortoises, but I had to give my two cents.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> expo tort said:
> 
> 
> > The hardest to take care of,
> ...



In all honesty, this is how I got most of my original turtles and tortoises. Use to see them and buy them, then go home and compare them to pictures in the book, because the names they sold them by was not the same as what they were really called.  ... and of course there was no group like this online, but then again we didn't have a computer then.


----------

